

The Pursuit of Knowledge by Stephen Leacock - tokenadult
http://gutenberg.net.au/ebooks04/0400261h.html

======
tokenadult
"Now, there may be observed as running all through the processes of education
two rival principles, in a sense conflicting and yet complementary to one
another. One of these is the principle of compulsion, of having to do what we
do not want to for the sake of some external or ultimate end. The other is the
principle of spontaneity, of doing what we want to do because we want to do
it."

Good discussion of what education really means.

